# Valley Slam



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Bazzin hit the 20-incher with style and grace -- in July for god sakes! What challenge awaits our obviously "challenged" anglers now that Everest has been scaled?

Perhaps an intrepid lad (we're all lads, right?) might rise to this bait:

24: A RIVER SLAM

Four smallmouth bass, four rivers, one day. Photos are required due to the weaseliness and fabulist tendencies exhibited on this board daily.

Assuming multiple OGFoids can clear this hurdle, fish quality will be considered during a carefully orchestrated "torches and pitchforks" style "tiebraker" to award the PRIZE, to wit and hereafter to consist of:

1 handful of split shot I have scavenged
1 somewhat rusty jointed floating minnow i got at a garage sale
1 sandwich at the deli in the Oregon District on me
1 beer in the Oregon District on me
1 copy of oldstinkyguys manifesto on me

50 dollar [email protected]!!*

*(2014 US dollars minus any travel expenses to Dayton, OH)

I welcome "in kind" donations to the PRIZE of equal, greater, or lesser value than those listed herein. Add them in the comments.

Catch the fish, burn some $3.50/gal. gas, profit. It couldn't be simpler.

Who's with me?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait...........not to sound like a jerk but, you're alive? did i miss something? am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> Wait...........not to sound like a jerk but, you're alive? did i miss something? am i thinking of someone else?


Nope hes ripping lips from beyond the grave.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

What 4 rivers? Are creeks included? What is in the photo to verify this is accurate.

Who the hell am I kidding. I'm in!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice idea, has anyone fished 4 rivers in one day?


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Orville Wrong said:


> Bazzin hit the 20-incher with style and grace -- in July for god sakes! What challenge awaits our obviously "challenged" anglers now that Everest has been scaled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can we tell that person is actually at the river they say they are? It would be pretty easy to lie and say that the fish was caught at the GMR but they actually caught it at the WW.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm assuming that all 4 rivers would have to be in Ohio?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

gibson330usa said:


> Nice idea, has anyone fished 4 rivers in one day?


lol, I have fished 4 states in one day...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

it would be easy enough to do, in Dayton, all within 30 minute drive, the GMR, Stilly, Mad and then a short hop to the LMR over in BCreek. Im sure Ive done 3 of those the same day with zero effort, LOL. 

House I think I also have fished 4 states in one day, 3 for sure many times, once a long day of fishing in Washington state, then Oregon and then Nor Cal was the toughest though, I think I hit 7 streams that day. Caught fish in all but the Deschutes

Come to think of it, when fishing the Ohio, it would be darn easy to hit Oh, Ky and Indiana within a few minutes of each other. 

Salmonid


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

In SW Ohio we have the Ohio, LMR, GMR, WWR, Stillwater & the Mad; you might add the EFLMR too.




Matulemj said:


> How can we tell that person is actually at the river they say they are? It would be pretty easy to lie and say that the fish was caught at the GMR but they actually caught it at the WW.


That seems like a problem. There should also be a date stamp on the picture tooBelieve it or not; I know fishermen that wear the same clothes almost every time they fish so you cant go by the clothes theyre wearing in the picture.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What if we drive to four rivers and don't fish but see a carp jump in each one?


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

One way to prove the location would be to bring up the map app on your phone and take a snapshot of the screen. This would prove you were at the river. However, it wouldn't prove the day or that you actually caught a fish there. 

Any word if creeks count? What about 3 rivers and 2 creeks?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> What if we drive to four rivers and don't fish but see a carp jump in each one?


Thats a whole other contest there. That might take some careful consideration; how long would you have to stay at each location, is there a minimum/maximum number of casts for each location? Could you get the jump on video or does it have to be a still photo?


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

How about throwing a little twist in this idea and having 4 different lures/baits? Each river you use a different bait?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Not to be a buzzkill, but I don't think there's a way to make this work with any real proof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stringers or no?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tis done, the great transaction tis done!!!!
Completed the valley slam today!!!
I'll post tomorrow. I'm exhausted lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Then lets just use the. honor system and have fun with it.


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

aren't u dead?.................. wow, the dead think of everything!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Tis done, the great transaction tis done!!!!
> Completed the valley slam today!!!
> I'll post tomorrow. I'm exhausted lol
> 
> ...


I was in bed by nine and only made three. With ml. Dropped me off due tk lack of time and ml and flannel finished the slam.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I think this guy already won it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Before you ask co angler- yes, it is a Fish OH Rock Bass. Stroker (pictured) is a rock bass enthusiast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

You're wrong. Co-angler already won the Valley Slam. What is the prize?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm,
That's not me. There are a few problems with this imposter.
1. I always wear the same blue ball cap. It's a superstition thing.
2. This guy is wearing a Columbia shirt. I don't own one.
3. There is clearly too much scenery behind this guy. 
4. I have a goatee...
5. I would never pose with a rock bass of any kind. Anybody that knows me knows that I consider them the "Liberace" of the fish world.

Y'all spent some too much time on this gag.
I'm embarrassed really.

Rock bass.....jeez


----------

